# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Thưởng thức tiệc buffet tại nhà với hơn 99 món đặc sắc

## donbaclieu

*Don Group

Outside Catering Service

“Nhóm tổ chức tiệc Buffet Don”

Chuyên tổ chức tiệc Buffet, Teabreak, Finger food, Set menu Tận Nơi tại Sài Gòn, Cần Thơ, Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Long An, Vũng Tàu
Liên hoan, Hội nghị, Tea break, Sinh nhật, Tiếp tân, Khai trương, Tân gia…
Buffet , Party, Events, Openning Ceremony, BBQ (Barbecue)...

Tiệc Báo Hỷ, Họp lớp, Mừng thọ, Thôi nôi, Đầy tháng, Halloween, Phục sinh, Giáng sinh, Tiệc cuối năm, Tiệc chia tay,...
Liên hệ:
Hotline: Mr.Don (0915 898 908)
Sài Gòn: 92/85 Nguyên Hồng, P.11, Q.BT
Cần Thơ: Ngọc Nghi Hotel-61/3 Hùng Vương, P.Thái Bình, Q.Ninh Kiều

Yahoo/Skype/Msn: donbaclieu
Email: donbaclieu@gmail.com
website: Don Group :: Dac san quan Don :: Buffet MCDon :: Khach san Ngoc Nghi

Tư vấn & tổ chức tiệc Buffet tận nơi
Chuyên nghiệp-Lịch sự-Độc đáo    Thực đơn phong phú, ngon & lạ miệng, nhiều lựa chọn    Dịch vụ trang trí không gian tiệc, hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng    Đội ngũ tiếp tân, phục vụ trẻ trung & chuyên nghiệp    Giá cả hợp lý

Thực Đơn
Thực đơn: món nướng, Việt, Á, Âu, món ngọt, món tráng miệng, trái cây,…    Thức uống: bia lon, bia chai, bia tươi, rượu vang, rượu ngoại, rượu dân tộc, nước ngọt,...    Tập hợp hơn 99 món đặc sản Việt, Hoa, Âu dễ lựa chọn và đặc sắc.    Các món nướng độc đáo và lạ miệng: hải sản, cá, gà, bò, vịt, cá sấu, dê, trừu,…    Đặc biệt tiệc Buffet hải sản với hơn 30 loại hải sản và ốc.    Độc đáo tiệc Buffet ngoài trời với Bê thui nguyên con tại chổ.    Ngoài những món thông dụng: nướng, gỏi, mặn, xào, nước, salad, súp…còn có các món bột.    Các món ăn theo thực đơn đã chọn, chế biến ngon, đẹp, đủ, phục vụ nóng, đúng thời gian.    Có thực đơn chay trong ngày rằm với hơn 19 món chay thanh tịnh

Báo Giá
Đơn giá thức ăn từ 190.000đồng đến 490.000đồng/khách tùy theo thực đơn lựa chọn.    Khách hàng có thể đặt tiệc theo số món tự chọn với giá chỉ từ 79.000đồng/khách.    Trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi được tính bằng ½ giá người lớn.    Đơn giá thức uống=Giá tại trung tâm Metro.    Giá trên bao gồm phí vận chuyển & vệ sinh sau tiệc, trang thiết bị phục vụ tiệc buffet, dụng cụ phục vụ tiệc (bát đĩa, ly, cốc, khăn trải bàn, hoa bàn tiệc, khăn ướt, giấy ăn, tăm đũa....)

Dịch Vụ
Tranh trí không gian tiệc phù hợp phục vụ cho từng mục đích khác nhau.    Tổ chức chương trình hóa trang các nhân vật hoạt hình cho sinh nhật của bé.    Trang bị âm thanh, karaoke, ánh sánh cho sinh hoạt văn nghệ khi có yêu cầu.    Dịch vụ đưa rước khách tận nhà trước tiệc và sau tiệc.    Dịch vụ tận quà lưu niệm, chụp hình, quay phim, làm blog giới thiệu về tiệc để gia chủ chia sẽ với người thân, bạn bè.

Tiêu chí của chúng tôi
“Chất lượng món ngon-Sự chuyên nghiệp-Sạch Sẽ hơn cả sự mong đợi của khách hàng”


Finger Food
Món Nướng BBQ
Salad
Món Chính
Tráng Miệng
Trang Trí

Những hình ảnh về tiệc do Don phụ trách



*

thêm 1 tiệc buffet khai trương siêu thị do Don phụ trách:

----------


## dung89

Không gian cũng sạch sẽ, lịch sự

----------


## donbaclieu



----------


## donbaclieu

thêm 1 tiệc finger food tại KCN Cao Q.9 do Don phụ trách:

----------


## donbaclieu

thêm 1 tiệc buffet lớn do Don phụ trách:

----------


## donbaclieu

thêm 1 tiệc buffet kỷ niệm ngày cưới do Don phụ trách:

----------


## donbaclieu

cập nhật thông tin

----------


## donbaclieu

thêm 1 tiệc finger food kỷ niệm ngày thành lập công ty do Don phụ trách:

----------


## donbaclieu

thêm 1 tiệc buffet tiệc cưới do Don phụ trách:

----------


## donbaclieu

thêm 1 tiệc tại trường ĐH do Don phụ trách:

----------


## donbaclieu

thêm 1 sự kiện ra mắt phim do Don phụ trách phần finger food:

----------


## donbaclieu

cập nhật thông tin

----------


## donbaclieu

nhận đặt tiệc buffet

----------


## donbaclieu

nhận đặt tiệc buffet

----------


## donbaclieu

Don Group
Outside Catering Event Service
http://www.don.com.vn
Dịch vụ đặt tiệc và sự kiện
Nhận nấu tiệc tại nhà và tiệc lưu động

----------


## donbaclieu

Skype: donbaclieu
Viber/Line/Zalo: 0915 898 908 
Email: donbaclieu@gmail.com
Website: www.don.com.vn 
Tiêu chí của chúng tôi
“Chất lượng - Chuyên nghiệp - An toàn" 
"Món ngon từ tâm người làm bếp"

----------


## donbaclieu

cập nhật thông tin

----------


## donbaclieu

Tiec buffet Generali Q.2 banner by Don Restaurant, on Flickr

----------


## donbaclieu

cập nhật thông tin
nhận đặt tiệc tận nơi, tiệc lưu động, tiệc tại nhà
www dot don dot com dot vn
Hotline: 0915898908

----------


## donbaclieu

nhận đặt tiệc cuối năm cho các sự kiện công ty và gia đình

----------


## donbaclieu

www.don.com.vn

----------


## donbaclieu

Nhận đặt tiệc liên hoan cuối năm cho các sự kiện công ty và gia đình

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## donbaclieu

Nhận đặt tiệc buffet, tea break, finger food, cocktail, set menu cho các sự kiện công ty và gia đình. Liên hệ: 0915 898 908.

----------


## phuongtiuthu

*NHỮNG ĐIỂM CẦN LƯU Ý KHI ĐẶT TIỆC CƯỚI*

*Hỏi về món ăn*
Thực đơn ngon hay không phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào các món ăn mà các chị chọn. Chẳng hạn tại nhà hàng mà Hà đặt, một số khách từng dự đám cưới ở đây chê là món ăn dở, nhưng đến đám cưới của Hà thì nhiều khách bảo là món ăn ngon. Khác biệt là ở chỗ chọn món ăn (bố chồng của Hà từng làm quản lý nhà hàng khách sạn nên biết cách chọn món hợp lý).
Các nhà hàng luôn có mẫu thực đơn gợi ý sẵn, nhưng không nên chọn theo đúng thực đơn của nhà hàng mà có thể hoán đổi món. Nếu không có kinh nghiệm chọn món, hãy hỏi nhân viên tư vấn của nhà hàng xem những món nào nhà hàng làm ngon nhất và bao moi những món nào khách thích ăn nhất.

*Hỏi về bàn tiệc*


Bàn 10 người hay 12 người. Có bao nhiêu ghế dành cho trẻ em (ghế chân cao có chỗ dựa cho em bé ngồi). Khoảng cách giữa các bàn có đủ rộng để khách đi lại dễ dàng, có thể đặt được bao nhiêu bàn dự phòng, giá bàn dự phòng thế nào, thức ăn bàn dự phòng có khác với bàn chính không. Nếu có khách ăn chay thì món chay tính giá thế nào.
Để biết thực tế, các chị nên đến tầm 17h-17h30, khi đó sảnh tiệc cho 1 đám cưới khác đã được bày sẵn, chỉ việc yêu cầu nhân viên lễ tân dẫn lên xem. Nếu đến sau 18h30 thì chủ tiệc sẽ không cho các chị vào xem vì họ bắt đầu đón khách.

----------


## donbaclieu

Mời các bạn tham gia đăng ký www.REDER.vn

+ Trang đăng tin rao vặt nhà đất chính chủ, các môi giới tự do, và sàn giao dịch bất động sản toàn quốc;

+ Cổng thông tin All in One: mua, bán, thuê, xây dựng, thợ xây dựng tìm việc, thầu báo giá, thiết kế, xây dựng, điện nước, nội ngoại thất, cửa hàng vật liệu xây dựng và trang trí.

+ Tìm kiếm việc làm, tuyển dụng, cần báo giá và nhà thầu xây dựng: thợ hồ, kỹ thuật hoàn thiện, kỹ sư HVAC, M&E, PCCC....

+ Cửa hàng vật liệu xây dựng, điện nước, đồ gỗ, nội ngoại thất;+ Thiết kế, kiến trúc và xây dựng nhà, kho xưởng, văn phòng;

+ Thông tin khuyến mãi, giảm giá, thanh lý sản phẩm liên quan ngành xây dựng.

Các tính năng nổi bật:

+ Làm mới tin đăng;

+ Cửa hàng và thành viên cá nhân được chứng thực để tạo uy tín giao dịch.

www.REDER.vn
Chân thành cám ơn

----------


## donbaclieu

Nhận đặt tiệc buffet, tea break, finger food, cocktail, set menu cho các sự kiện công ty và gia đình
Liên hệ: 0915 898 908

----------


## sangmt

Dịch vụ mới mẻ, có ý tưởng. Chúc các bạn thành công!

----------


## donbaclieu

Nhận đặt tiệc Giáng Sinh

----------


## donbaclieu

Don Teppanyaki At Home

www.don.com.vn

Dịch vụ ăn uống Teppanyaki di động tại nhà cao cấp

Chúng tôi chỉ mất 30’ để setup và trang trí bếp Teppanyaki theo phong cách độc đáo trong sự riêng tư tại nhà riêng của bạn.

Gia đình bạn bè cùng thưởng thức những màn trình diễn ẩm thực để tận hưởng cả tứ quan: vị giác, thị giác, thính giác và xúc giác.

Chỉ cần ngồi lại và thư giãn với bạn bè và gia đình và thưởng thức chương trình giải trí và nấu ăn chuyên nghiệp của chúng tôi.

Hãy đặt tiệc Teppanyaki tại nhà ngay cho các sự kiện công ty và gia đình.

Số lượng tối thiểu: 10 người

Đơn giá: 500.000 đồng/suất tùy thực đơn

Dịch vụ đã bao tất cả các loại bàn, ghế, đĩa teppanyaki, đũa, muỗng, nĩa, bát, khăn trải bàn và khăn ăn, phí vận chuyển và phục vụ.

Nhận đặt tiệc Teppanyaki tại nhà

Hotline: 0915 898 908

www.don.com.vn

----------


## donbaclieu

thêm 1 tiệc buffet cuối năm do Don phụ trách:
[IMG]

----------

